# The Donut Shop (aka Cops Place)



## cops25 (Aug 20, 2004)

Alright, I've finally grown the nuggets to start my own journal. My hope (other htan growing like a mofo) is that my workouts will get picked apart, and the constructive critisism will flow (just dont laugh at the light weights). 
 Right now, my specs are as follows:
 33y.o., 6', 225lbs. 21%bf I tried calipers, but I'm not sure how accurate I am with them...and the fat is all below the bellybutton line. My upper abs are starting to poke through (three-pack ), and I cant "pinch an inch" anywhere else but in that area, So I have no clue. I'll keep hammering away at the nutriotion/exercise for awhile, and see what happens. I've been following Jodi's nutrional info for a month now, and while I dont have it perfected yet, it's 200% better than I used to be.
 Ummm, what else....oh, measurements (all taken cold):
 Chest: 46.5
 Upper Arm: R:15.5, L:15.75
 Forearm: R: 12.5, L: 13
 Thigh: 25
 Calves: 16

 Obviously theres mucho room for improvement, just give me time


----------



## cops25 (Aug 20, 2004)

I had planned on starting this Monday, but didnt get around to it until today, so I'll backtrack and post this Mon and Weds workouts here.

*8/16/04  Chest/Bi
 Weight: 224
*DB Flat bench: 8x50, 7x60, 6x65
  DB Incline: 8x45, 5x50, 8x50 (dont know what happened during that middle set...)
 Dips (BW): 1x5, 1x3 (yea, they suck, but it was my first attempt ever)

 BB Preacher: 6x75, 9x65, 7x60
 Machine Curl: 6x50, 8x50, 6x60, 4x60 (this machine puts your arms up over your head, I dont know what it's called though)
 Cable curl: 10x20, 10x20, 15x30


*8/19/04  Back/Tri
 Weight:225
*Cable Row: 15x90, 10x110, 8x130, 8x130 (Just started the row this week...Hopefully next week is better)
 One Arm Row: 8x55, 7x55, 6x55, 6x60
 Reverse Flye (mach): 8x90, 4x110, 6x110
 Pulldowns: 8x110, 8x120, 6x130, 6x130
 Tricep Press: 8x55, 8x60, 8x60, 8x60
 Pushdown Machine: 8x160, 8x160, 8x160, 7x170 (another machine I dont know the name of...you sit down, and there is a handle on either side, and it uses plates)
 Cable Pushdowns (rope attatchment): 10x100, 10x100, 8x120, 10x120


----------



## cops25 (Aug 20, 2004)

Alright, now I'm caught up to today...legs.  I burned out early, as it was hot as hell (95 and humid), and guess what day the AC in the gym breaks down? 

*8/20/04  Legs/Shoulders
 Weight: 223
*Leg Press: 10x270, 10x340, 10x410, 8x430, 8x430
 Hamstring Curl: 8x110, 8x110, 6x110, 12x100
 Quads: 6x100, 10x120, 8x120, 8x120
 Standing Calf: 8x110, 3 sets (first time on a standing calf...I used to use the sitting calf machine)

 DB Press: 6x60, 6x55, 6x55, 6x55
 Lateral Raise: 6x20, 3 sets (I dont know why the weight is so low compared to everything else...gotta work on that)


 As far as forearms, I hit them twice a week (on tri and bi days), 25lbs to failure each way (palm up, palm down), I neglected to add that above. 
 For abs, I do 3 sets of crunches (25 reps) three times a week at home.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

Best of luck with your goals!  It all looks good to me, perhaps post your diet as well for constructive critisicim in that area too.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm still working on that area...as a general overview, here are the basics:
 Meal 1: 2 scoops protein shake (50g pro) in 16oz lowfat milk, 1tbsp extra vir. oil (I cant tolerate any solids that early in the am...if I try, I gag)
  meal 2: one can tuna, 1tbsp mayo (on w/o days, I'll eat it on 4 slices ww bread...otherwise, I'll eat it plain)
  meal 3: 1lb ground beef
  meal 4:another protien shake, set up as in meal 1.
  meal 5: varies...usually meat (beef, turkey, chicken) with a starch
  meal 6: 4 hardboiled eggs, 1 cup cottage cheese

 I drink 1.5 to 2 gallons water a day as well. 1 multi-v in am, one in pm. If I get hungry in between meals, I'll have 2 eggs, or a protien bar.


 My short term goals (by the end of Dec), I'd like to add .5-1 inch to chest, arms, legs, and get that bf down to 15 or lower...I dont know how realistic it is, but I'm striving to hit it.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

> Meal 1: 2 scoops protein shake (50g pro) in 16oz lowfat milk, 1tbsp extra vir. oil (I cant tolerate any solids that early in the am...if I try, I gag)



olive oil in a shake? gross. lol but if you can tolerate it. 



> meal 2: one can tuna, 1tbsp mayo (on w/o days, I'll eat it on 4 slices ww bread...otherwise, I'll eat it plain)



get rid of the bread. switch it for old fashioned oats, brown/wild rice, sweet potatoes or if you choose bread make it whole grain and only 2 slices. 
no mayo either. switch to a lower fat version if u must. cottage cheese is just as good mixed in tuna. 



> meal 3: 1lb ground beef



thats overkill. cut wayyy back on this serving size. Id also suggest extra lean grnd beef. add in some fiberous veggies.



> meal 6: 4 hardboiled eggs, 1 cup cottage cheese



are those whole eggs? if so perhaps cut back to only 1-2 egg yolks.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 20, 2004)

I'm not gonna quote everything...it'll get me confused

 I can tolerate the oil pretty good...I've gone as high as 2tbsp without a problem as long as the drink is shaken up well....gotta remember, it's in 16oz of other fluid, cant even taste it

 I could probably do without the bread at all, but I thought the carbs would be a plus on workout days...I'll try it for a few weeks without. The mayo is lowfat (I failed to put that in there)...I haven't found any of the alternatives (canola, etc) yet. I'll try cottage cheese in there...sounds kinda nasty, but I'll give it a taste before judging. 

 The meat is lean (I have to check the label to see if it's xtra), I should still cut back? anyhting I can add in there? that's usually my "hungry time"

 I'll follow the 1-2 yolk...should I add another white to make up the protein? I dont know how much (if any) is in the yolk. 

 Told ya I still needed work on it 
 But I'm getting closer


----------



## atherjen (Aug 20, 2004)

Your right, you are defintly in the right direction!  

The carbs are good for your workout yes, just not all that bread. Opt for one of the options I suggested. 

Yes, even if the beef is extra lean, you should cut back, you dont need an entire pound of meat at once!  Add some vegetables to that meal so its more filling. 

If you had 1(or 2) yolk(s) and 4 egg whites along with the cottage cheese that is plenty.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 20, 2004)

cool 
  I'll have to hit the supermarket this weekend for some sweet potatos

 I'm glad the eggs/cheese are ok, That what I bring to work...it's about the only thing I can snack on no matter how busy I am (some nights are unreal...it's good to have stuff you can chomp down on enroute to calls)

 Do you think there'd be anything wrong with adding a third shake? not to replace any meals, just to get some added cals without the carb hassle (there would be 7 meals instead of six)


 ~EDIT~ I forgot to add, I have 1 or 2 lowfat yogurts per day as a snack.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2004)

Well Well Well look who decided to make a journal. LOL.

Glad to see ya here brotha....I hope you stick to this b/c I know it sure helped me a ton.  Workouts look solid, weights are good....me and you are just about equal.

As for the diet, atherjen's words are golden heh.  When she starts going she turns my brain to mush with all the info she spews out I love it.  Try and get rid of the sugars if BF loss is what you are looking for.  Things like yogurts and such ussually have lots of sugar as well as milk.  I don't think the milk will bother you to much for now but when it comes time to tweak think about switching to water, you can drop about 48g's of sugar just from shakes....o yea and I use to use olive oil in my shakes as well, you don't even taste it.

I know the job is tuff to keep a decent diet but it looks like you are managing just fine.  Just a quick question, how many carbs are you taking in a day?  All I see are the breads (now going to a good carb) and then your meal 5 which is another carb source.  Almost seems to low, but if jodi and atherjen seem to disregard it then so be it heh.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 20, 2004)

I dont have an exact carb count (I've been aiming to keep the protein up), But I get some from the bread (gonna switch to whole grain), and the yogurt (which I see I should be cutting out), along with my starch at meal five. I guess I should hit Jodis shopping list again, and see what I can add....may throw some pasta in there somewhere. 

 I almost miss being ignorant about the nutrional end...back then, I just ate whatever wasn't moving LOL. But that's what got me that spare tire

 I'm still far from tweaking the diet...I have a long ways to go. I dont know if I would specify what I'm doing as bulking or cutting...I'd like to gain some LBM, but I'd like to get the love handles down (I know you can't target it per se', but there's nowhere else for me to lose any). I've read some of the other members bulking cycles where they've kept the bf down, but they were low (or lower than I am now). I guess I'm in the "getting my s**t straight" phase

 What I have been wondering is, if I set my calories at a level set for my LBM (If I am at 21, that would put me at 180+/-), as opposed to my total weight, would that make a difference?


----------



## cops25 (Aug 20, 2004)

Wow...I just checked...52 grams of sugar from my 4 servings of milk, and 40 grams from 1 serving of yogurt. That's 92 grams a day just in those two alone, not counting the other foods I eat


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 20, 2004)

I believe you set it at the total weight not the LBM..but I am not 100% sure honestly sorry.  

Wow 92 grams of sugar heh, I don't eat that in a week.  I bet if you were to cut out sugars and all the processed breads, pasta's, etc and stick to the good stuff that atherjen listed you could probably keep building while slimming down some.  Everyone says you can't lose BF and gain LBM but if you are some what knew to the whole diet thing just keeping it clean will do wonders.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 20, 2004)

yea...I think I have to find me a protien that actually mixes with water (the stuff I have now _says_ it does, but I tried it, and it aint pretty). But I can cut the yogurt out (I have a few more that the wife bought...if I dont eat them there will be hell to pay), and put that towards some more clean carbs. 

  As far as the calories, everything I've found says to use your current weight, but I couldn't help but wonder. 

 I am making gains, my legs are getting tight in my jeans, and my uniform shirts are really staring to get snug...and, although the caliper hasn't shown any change in the love-handle area, those three ab muscles started peeking out of nowhere...I think the directions I got with the caliper are screwed...it only tells you to measure that one area, whereas others I've seen say to use three sites (but didn't have the details on what to do with the three measurements). I tried one of those electronic scales that supposedly measure bf, but it's shown a low of 18, to a high of 35, all within a week...I dont think my body changes that quick

  I dunno...I'm gonna cut the sugar down (not totally out yet...still need the milk), and see what that change brings.


----------



## atherjen (Aug 21, 2004)

Im in total agreement with Deadbolt!  if your consuming that much sugar(even being natural sugars from milk) I would cut back. In exchange as mentioned you may consider adding more complex carbs. No bread, no pasta either. The above things I mentioned earlier would be great. 

What do you have post workout?


----------



## cops25 (Aug 21, 2004)

immediatly after my WO, I have my shake (I bring it to the gym), then approx an hour later is meal 5.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 21, 2004)

If the protein mix is a problem simple get a shaker in a Vit Shop or buy a blender.  I use Optimum Nutrition or now I have kinda been into the Labrada's ProV60 or something like that.  I would definatly try to cut the milk out and those yogurts.  Finish whay you have and I wouldn't recomend buying anymore.

Also try to stay with the complex carbs, don't add pasta or anything into your diet yet.  here is a list of a few complex carbs that are great: 
Brown rice
Oats (Slow Cooked Preferred)
Sweet potatoes or Yams
Fiber One (All Bran) Cereal
Starchy Veggies (corn, peas, etc.)
Beans/Legumes

For your post w/o, that shake is not ideal.  The fats from the milk(even though its lowfat and not skim) and the olive oil are a no no post workout. You want straight carbs and protein, no fats.  Fats slow the protein and carb from getting into your body which is the opposite of what you really want.  Post workout you want a fast digesting protein(whey).  Many people go with oats and whey post workout followed by a protein source and some complex carbs an hour or so later.

The calipers are something you really need to practice with.  There are many sites you can judge your BF from on your body, whether it be 3/5/7.  You also need someone else to take the measurments for you though, it doesn't work as well when you do it yourself.  These links may help you to find your proper BF% or closer to it.  

http://www.exrx.net/Calculators/BodyComp.html
http://www.exrx.net/Testing/BodyCompSites.html


----------



## cops25 (Aug 23, 2004)

*8/23/04
 Weight:222
*Well, I thought today was gonna be a wash, as I spent the weekend upstate for a family gathering, and anyone who comes from an Italian family wll tell you, the food is not exactly diet freindly. Sat and Sun I think I ate nothing but some sort of variation of meatballs, sausage, pasta, and green peppers. When I woke up today, I felt bloated and lethargic, but got back on track...w/o turned out okay.

 Chest
 DB Flat Bench: 8x55, 7x65, 7x65, 4x70
 DB Incline: 8x55, 6x55, 4x65 (I wanted to do 6x60, but the 60lb DB's were MIA)
 Dips: 1x5, 1x3 (This sucked...I thought I could at least go one more than last week, but nogo. I did do three negatives after the second set, maybe I can force out an extra rep next week)

 Biceps
 Preacher bench: 8x75, 6x75, 4x75
 Conc. Curl: 8x20, 7x25, 8x25
 Mach Curl: 10x40, 8x50, 8x60

 That was it for today. Chest actually got a pump going, which it never did before I revised my chest workout.

 As always, critiques welcome


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey glad to see ya back in action.  Eh don't worry about the weekend everyone has em.  I know first hand what you are going through the italian in me is torture when it comes to family gatherings.  Just keep truckin and you'll be fine.

Some nice lifts my man....nice 70'sx4 some improvements.  Lookin solid keep everything rolling and in time all the lifts will gradually go up.  I noticed one thing though, if you don't feel it then you wont out do your previous weeks lifts.  Sometimes if you match your previous weeks your upcoming weeks provide much greater jumps in your lifts.  You don't need to try to max out every workout, maybe knock it down just one level and really explode the next week......always works for me.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 26, 2004)

*8/26/04
 Weight: 221*
 Today went pretty good. Still working on cleaning up the diet more...instead of having a shake for breakfast, I now have a bowl of oatmeal with a scoop of ON 100% whey in it, So thats one less glass of milk (and less sugar).

 BACK:
 Cable Row: 10x110, 10x130, 8x150, 7x150
 Pulldown: 8x110, 6x130, 6x140, 2x150 (I burned out on that last set...I came close to 3, but I'm only counting strict reps)
 Rev. Flye: 8x100, 6x110, 6x110
 1 Arm Row: 6x60, 6x60, 6x60, 4x65
 Shrugs: 12x60, 15x60, 15x60, 19x55

 TRICEPS:
 O.H. Tri Press: 7x65, 8x65, 6x65, 6x65
 Mach Pushdown: 10x160, 8x170, 6x170, 5x170
 Cable Pushdown: 15x100, 8x110, 8x110, 6x110

 My youngest kid starts fulltime school this Sept, and I'm thinking of going to a 4 day week:
 Monday: Chest/Shoulders
 Tuesday: Back
 Weds: Off
 Thurs: Arms
 Fri: Legs

 Comments/Critiques on the w/o and plan welcome, as always.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh yea, Dead, if you read this...I now have the ON Whey as well. Do you mix that with water? I was gonna give it a shot, but I thought I'd ask first.


 Another question for anybody: Am I doing too many back sets? I've been thinking of dropping either cable rows, or the one arm row...Just seems redundant.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 26, 2004)

Hello
Just found your journal, and i thought you seemed cool and in some ways similar to me, so i decided to post

Ok first, your back workout is fine, its all working diff. parts
Shrugs- traps
Cble row/pull down - mid back
reverse flys are more rear deltoid than back though

and the one arms are great for balancing
so like i said, i would stay with your current back routine, but thats just me


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 26, 2004)

and i know what you mean about the milk
I drink at least5-6 cups a day which is about 70 sugars from that alone...but its one of my biggest sources of protein...so...


----------



## cops25 (Aug 26, 2004)

Yea, I figured it to be 52 grams for the 4 servings I was drinking in my shakes (not counting a 5th glass I drink during the day). Some of that is lactose, so I don't know if that affects anything.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 26, 2004)

myCATpowerlifts said:
			
		

> Hello
> Just found your journal, and i thought you seemed cool and in some ways similar to me, so i decided to post
> 
> Ok first, your back workout is fine, its all working diff. parts
> ...


 Thanks for the reassurance...I was hoping I wasn't duplicating an exercise...


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Aug 26, 2004)




----------



## cops25 (Aug 26, 2004)

Oh, and FWIW, the tuna/cottage cheese combo Atherjen suggested aint too bad (considering I was eating the tuna straight from the can at times, it's a welcome change)

 I could *reeeeeeeally* go for a Gino's cheesesteak right now though (If you've ever been to Philly, you'll know what I mean. drooooooooooool), but the ends justify the means, so I'll see it through.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 27, 2004)

Hey whats up man, back workout looks solid.  You could even throw in some deads if you wanted.  Limit all the lifts to 2 sets each and add 3 sets of deads for a complete back workout...but I just love deads so much I could do em 10 times a week.  Lifts are lookin really solid to, nice and strong.

ON is awsome but if I were you I wouldn't add it to hot oatmeal, it kills the proteins.  better off mixing it with water and chugging it seperatly.  I mix mine with water and if needed add some ice and a few packets of splenda.  Sux warm needs to be cold heh.  Def try to cut back on the milk and once you start drinking your shakes with water you get use to it real fast.  I'm not even really big on to much milk anymore.

MMMM Gino's MMMM stop reminding me of these things lol.  Your the devil!


----------



## cops25 (Aug 27, 2004)

CHEESESTEAK WITH!
  LOL.

 I gotta hold off on the deads and squats a little longer, give the back more time to heal. I'm definately starting to feel the groove when I get going...I cant wait till I can up it a little with the deads and squats. Plus I'm really looking forward to starting 4 days a week in Sept. 

 I really got a boost when I went in Thursday, and one of the regulars I see there often commented how I'm starting to change. He said while I wasn't "small" when I started, I was a little on the soft side (he's tellin me!), but I'm getting harder, and its' really noticable now  especially in my arms and calves.
  (geez...sounded better in person...in print, it sounds like bad porn).


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 27, 2004)

Definalty hold off until your 100%, its just a suggestion for once you are ready.

Those are the best to hear in the gym, I always had one guy that I would see once a month and he would tell me whats lacking or progressing everytime I saw him.  Its a great thing to have others observe you, provided they know wtf they are talking about.  So whats up, we got you to post a journal now how about some progress pics?  If I had the guts to post em of my lame ass I'm sure you can manage heh.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 27, 2004)

No pics yet...I'm still a little behind your avatar pic (and if I remember right, that was old). I put my mearsurements in one of the first posts...I was gonna measure again in a month and see if there is a change.
 Weird stuff is, I still haven't gained any weight...I know I'm getting results, as my clothes fit a little tighter now. I can't see losing exactly one pound of fat for every pound of muscle, but I'm just going with the flow for now.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> I'm just going with the flow for now.


  
Keep it simple and to the point...no need to complicate things.


----------



## BIG C (Aug 28, 2004)

Checkin out your journal for the first time.  Looks good!

I use ON Protein also.  I throw in 2 scoops(Vanilla), a bannana, a scoop of peanut butter, and a few ice cubes.  Taste Great!

Good Luck with your goals.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 28, 2004)

I started drinking it with water today...aint no milkshake, but it's not bad either...I threw in 2 scoops with 8oz water and a few ice cubes.

 I missed legs Friday, so I did them today. When I woke up this morning, I was pumped the hell up for some reason, and couldn't wait to get to the gym. I was real happy with my weights today, although on the last set of leg presses, I thought I was gonna puke (you know that feeling right before? when you get the cold sweats and that knot in your gut? I had it for a solid five minutes)...Some of it may have been the heat, but I like to think it's because I whooped my legs silly 


*8/28/04
 Weight: 221 (Still)*
 Ab machine: 25x130, 25x130, 35x130 (figured I'd give it a shot as a warmup ex.)
 Leg Press: 8x400, 8x450, 8x470, 6x470 
 Quad lift: 8x110, 8x120, 8x140, 8x160
 Ham Curl: 8x120, 6x130, 6x130 
 Seated Calf: 10x100, 10x100, 10x100

 BB Shoulder Press: 8x55, 8x45, 8x45
 Lateral Raise: 8x20, 8x20, 8x20 

 My shoulder work needs improving, I'm still stuck at 20lbs, and the last set burns like a mofo.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> I thought I was gonna puke (you know that feeling right before? when you get the cold sweats and that knot in your gut? I had it for a solid five minutes)...Some of it may have been the heat, but I like to think it's because I whooped my legs silly


This means your doin it right lol.  I get this feeling all the time.  Wait for the time you really push yourself hard and you actually hack...its messed up heh.  It would happen to me every once in a while after some killer squats followed by some heavy presses.  I get all light headed and stuff...a feeling of perfection almost heh.

Lifts look awsome, sure puttin up more then me very nice.  I am gonna have to start adding the weights this next session of my 3 week cycle to try and catch up heh.

The lateral is a very common sticking point for many people.  Try to go heavier even if your form lacks slightly attempt to go a tad higher to get the muscle moving.  Or get someone to spot you and attempt them that way, really focusing on the negatives.  Works for me.  Keep at it man your doin great.  I'll be back here l;ater gotta go post my 30+ sets of todays hell lol, killer day of back/traps/full arms/abs.


----------



## cops25 (Aug 28, 2004)

I may have caught you in legs, but your killin me in upper body. I'm gonna have to start hammering my chest and arms. 
 I was thinking about doing negs for the laterals. Do you also think it would help if I held them at the extended position for, say, a five count?

 The leg press felt reeeeeealy good...even with the pre-pukes. You do get a rush afterwards (that or it was just relief that I didnt chuck tuna and protein shake all over the floor). The gym has a "Half ton club", where guys who bust out 1000 can sign their name on the press (there are currently five)...I dont know how long it will take, but I will get my name on there come hell or high water.


----------



## DeadBolt (Aug 28, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> I was thinking about doing negs for the laterals. Do you also think it would help if I held them at the extended position for, say, a five count?


I would say definatly think about the negatives or just get someone to help move the weight some.  If you don't have someone cheat a little just to get the weights up (usually do this on your last set keeping proper form for all the others).  It helps alot with breaking those platues.  I don't think holding it out would do as good as you think, thats more of building stamina in the muscles rather then that exploding pure strength.  



			
				cops25 said:
			
		

> The gym has a "Half ton club", where guys who bust out 1000 can sign their name on the press (there are currently five)...I dont know how long it will take, but I will get my name on there come hell or high water.


Thats pretty kewl.  I use to use the simulated squat press alot instead of the 45 leg press and I was getting some nice numbers on there.  If I'm not mistaken I was getting up to the 700 range.  But then I figured it out that these were destroying my knee's, kept tearing ligiments all the time.  Finally they really knocked me out when I tore my entire knee up and dislocated it slipping on a wet floor so I no longer do them.  That is why I dropped the weights so much on my presses and am gradually moving up.  Suck but I don't want to injure my knee again.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 1, 2004)

Been slacking a little, and need to catch up on my postings. These past two workouts, while not crap, didn't make me happy at all. I think I'm fighting off a cold, as I've felt run down since Sunday nite (I feel like I havent slept). I've been popping eccinacia(sp?) and B-complex like mad though, and so far, that's been the extent of my symptoms. 
  I was gonna bag workouts this week, but I couldn't bring myself to do it...that inner voice kept naggin me until I went.

*Monday August 30
  Weight:220*

  Ab Machine: 25x140 for three sets

  Flat DB Bench: 6x65, 6x65, 6x65
  Incline DB Bench: 6x55, 8x55, 8x55
*Dips: 6 unassisted & 3 assisted first set; second set 5* (finally!! some improvement! I was shocked, considering how I was feeling)

  Preacher: 6x75, 6x75, 4x75
  Curl Machine (I gotta learn its name): 10x50, 10x50, 10x50
  Conc. Curl: 8x25, 8x25


  I'll post todays in a seperate post.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 1, 2004)

*9/1/04
  Weight 219

*Ab Mach: 25x140, three sets

  Cable Row: 8x130, 6x140, 6x150, 6x150
  Pulldown: 8x120, 6x140, 6x140
  1 Arm Row: 6x60, 6x60, 6x60
  Shrugs: 8x55, 8x55, 8x55

  Tricep Press: 8x60, 8x60, 8x65
  Bench Dip (BW): 1x10, 1x12, 1x12
  Cable Pushdown: 8x130, 8x130, 8x130

 I thought I'd try the bench dip instead of the machine. I get a better stretch, but I dont get the pump that I get from the machine. I gotta figure a way to do them weighted. I cant picture sitting a plate in my lap while trying to support myself at the same time. I should've grabbed the weighted dip belt, but did'nt think of it till I was done. (suggestions welcome....)

 My ab area is showing some noticeable improvement. Measured by tape, I was almost 42 inches two weeks ago, I checked today, I'm just about to 40 inches (technically, it's at 40 1/8"). I owe a big thanks for the diet help (especially to Dead for pointing out how much sugar I was taking in with milk and yogurt), But I have to admit I've been cheating a little with Lipoderm-Y (old formula)...The fat that's still in there feels more liquid, if that makes sense...before, it felt somewhat firm to the touch, now it's like runny jello (I dont know if that explination helps, but it's the best I can come up with....either way, I'm happy with the results, and thats what counts)


----------



## cops25 (Sep 1, 2004)

Random Thoughts....

 While reading about the ban a few months ago, I stocked up on S1+, M1t, 4Derm, and the ancillaries. Now that my diet is getting straightened out, I've been considering starting a cycle...It's hard to see the stuff sitting on my shelf, and not using any of it. I know it seems kind of silly to work on BF levels, then go on a mass-building cycle right after, but I'd rather drop it down, then have it go up a little, rather than having it go up from where I was, and trying to get rid of even more....


----------



## Rich46yo (Sep 1, 2004)

If I was you i'd include some cardio at least 3 times a week. I do at least 30 mins on an eliptical 5 or 6 times a week. Heart attacks are big killers of coppers and job related stress can cause a lot of health problems. I work in a very high crime ghetto area and its an unusual night for me when I can go 8 hours without flying to some serious crime scene. The adrenaline rush from such things can really beat down on a person. Not so much the young but nobodys young forever.

                     I also think squats are very helpful. We have a lot of tall houseing projects with a lot of steps were always running up. Squats duplicate the intensity of that kind of running. Ive found them very helpful. I also find floor exercises for the low back and stomach very helpful. I dont know how much weight is on my duty belt but its a lot,2 guns, 8 spare clips,radio,2 cuffs,knife,mace,baton...carrying it for 8 hours day after day is murder on the low back.

                          Good luck with the routine......................Rich


----------



## cops25 (Sep 1, 2004)

My belt weighs about 20 lbs, I carry the same stuff with the exception of the BUG, I carry that in a vest holster (which is getting a little too snug under the shirt  )

 I'm not much of a runner...I sprint (usually during work hours, and not by choice), but usually in my off days I'll walk with my kids through the neighborhood, which has alot of hills). I hit the elliptical occasionally, but I should be doing it more frequently. 

 I do have a question for you, we seem to work in the same demographic type area (ie; busy as all hell). What type of food do you keep with you in the car? I've been trying to find something healthy to keep with me so I dont stop at the Wawa for junk. I usually bring some fruit, and a few eggs, but the eggs are somewhat of a pain to de-shell in the car. Be nice to get some real world experience from someone in the same boat (unfortunately, not too many guys here are overly concerned with what they eat)

 I'll be starting squats during the winter. I had lumbar surgery in May, and want to give it a little more healing time before starting that and deadlifts.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2004)

Heya bro glad to see some posts, I was actually on my way to post in mine for the weeks results and stoped here first lol.  

Lifts are going up I see.  Congrats on the dips!!!!  Awsome feeling isn't it?  Chest is getting strong.  Looks like all the other lifts are doing pretty swell as well.  Keep up the awsome work.  And for the bench dips, place your two benches in the proper spot and ask someone to place the plates on your lap.  If there is no one just set the benches up and get the plates up on the bench next to you.  Once ready I pretty much lay down with my lower back on the bench and place the plates on my lap carefuly.  This takes some skill but from there kinda slide into it grabing the bench with your hands to keep yourself from falling and extend your body into position.  Then perform the lift, once done lay back down and drop the plates.

Hey that lipo-y is awsome.  I've tried it heh.  Also you could try absolved, not sure which is best for which type of fat though.  talk to some of the girls they should know they are pro's on that stuff lol.

20LBS!!!! ARE YOU JOKING ME!!!!!!  Thats it?!?  Gees you cops are always crying about something lol.  Just teasin ya guys.  Trying livin in my shoes and dealing with SCBA all day on y back sometimes.  Thats 40+lbs plus full gear, I wont go into those weights.  Yea the weight may start to get to ya, try some hyper extenstions for now then once your back is 100% healed and no sooner slowely work in light deadlifts and squats.

Hey if ya need snacks try a shake or protein bar, don't get carried away with the bars though.  They are easy to pack in a ton of cals.  Also with the eggs, peel em at home then bag em for the ride.  And if at all possible make things that are easy to eat, like a whole wheat wrap with some grilled chicken.  Things that you can just munch on.  Raw veggies and such are great to.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 1, 2004)

For the Lipo, I went straight to the source (bad word...straight to the manufacturer LOL), and exchanged a few emails with TP about what type of fat I was feeling in there (not a pretty picture, but it got the point across). I think it's helped, I dont think all of that loss is through diet alone (nor do I think the Lipo is soley responsible for it either, but the combo kicked a$$). I may switch off to ab-solved in case there is a combo-fat type deal going on in there...can't hurt any.
 As far as weight, you may have 40, but at least most of it (with the exception of the SCBA) is distributed evenly...we got it hanging on our hips all shift, and in winter, while wearing my leathers, that number climbs quite a bit...plus you get to ride the fancy trucks, I'm still driving a battle worn Caprice

 I usually keep a shake (sans the water) in my car for a quick meal. I was thinking about pre-peeling the eggs (and almost posted a thread for it), just figured I'd give it a shot and see what happens. 

 I'll give the plate placement a shot. I just worried about smackin the "boys"...I'll just take it slow. I really like the bench over the machine...I get a really good stretch out of it dropping down, and it seems easier to do a flex when your at the top of the movement. 

  I'm anxious to see what the M1t will do with my diet in check...I keep telling myself to be patient, but it aint easy.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2004)

Yea that SCBA on the hips is a killer.  And you think its any easier in the winter?  Try shouldering 100ft of FROZEN hose with the water in it and walking several blocks after a fire!  C'mon cops got nuttin on me lol.  Just kiddin I love you guys, you guys always make the fires bigger for me when you kick the front door in and cause a back draft!  And yea my engine does kick a$$ but I see some of the crown vics out there that just scream my name.  I love those things lol.

With the bench dip ya definatly have to watch out for the boys, but place em right to begin with and the rest of the time your dangling in between two benches so your ok.  I've only crushed em once first time I did these, never screwed up again lol.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 7, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea that SCBA on the hips is a killer. And you think its any easier in the winter? Try shouldering 100ft of FROZEN hose with the water in it and walking several blocks after a fire!


 100 foot hose? pfffft....try a 200 lb idiot high on PCP, LOL. Still, I wouldn't change jobs wit ya...especially in the winter. I feel downright bad for our locals during a fire in sub-freezing temps...I'm in my car writing the report (with my heat on), and they're still out there kicking ass with a 1" ice layer on their t/o gear....then again, they never send the canteen out for us on long calls...boiled hot dogs and boiling coffee, the breakfast of champs. LOL

 Kickin doors in? that's half the fun  "Try before you pry"....HA!


----------



## cops25 (Sep 7, 2004)

I skipped legs Friday in preperation of the 4 day split, which I was gonna start this week, too bad I forgot about Labor Day. Gym was closed yesterday, so I can either put it off another week, or do all four days in a row (weekends aren't good). We'll see how I feel.

*  9-7-04
   Weight: 221*

  Ab Mach: 25x120, 25x130, 25x130

  DB FLat Bench: 6x70, 6x70, 6x70
  DB Incline: 6x65, 5x65, 5x65, 6x55
  Dips: 1x5, 1x5, 1x3 (All unassisted...I didnt think it would happen after stepping up the flat bench weight)
  Mach Flyes: 10x120, 10x140, 6x160 (I did these after the curls. The machine was tied up)

  Standing DB Curls: 8x30, 8x35, 6x40, 6x45 
  Spider Mach: 8x50, 8x60, 5x70 (I finally found out the name of it)
  Cable curl w/ez-bar:15x40, 2 sets (just to get that extra pump).

 The standing curls were a nice change from the preacher bench. I rotated my wrists on the curl, and I wound up with an incredible pump out of it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> 100 foot hose? pfffft....try a 200 lb idiot high on PCP, LOL. Still, I wouldn't change jobs wit ya...especially in the winter. I feel downright bad for our locals during a fire in sub-freezing temps...I'm in my car writing the report (with my heat on), and they're still out there kicking ass with a 1" ice layer on their t/o gear....then again, they never send the canteen out for us on long calls...boiled hot dogs and boiling coffee, the breakfast of champs. LOL
> 
> Kickin doors in? that's half the fun  "Try before you pry"....HA!



Try before you pry      Haven't heard that since the academy!!!

Yea its job done for the passion boy b/c I love every minute of it, the perks of the job out weight all the crappy negatives.  I hear ya with the cops, we hook them up in our town alot thought, keeps us out of getting tickets lol!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 7, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> DB FLat Bench: 6x70, 6x70, 6x70
> DB Incline: 6x65, 5x65, 5x65, 6x55
> Dips: 1x5, 1x5, 1x3 (All unassisted...I didnt think it would happen after stepping up the flat bench weight)
> Mach Flyes: 10x120, 10x140, 6x160 (I did these after the curls. The machine was tied up)
> ...



Nice work man, look at them DB weights sky rocket  .  Now your making me look bad lol!  Some nice DB curls to man congrats...keep up the good work.  Gees now I need to kick it up a gear and start to get serious the way your numbers are growing!


----------



## cops25 (Sep 8, 2004)

*9/8/04*

 Leg Press: 10x360, 8x450, 8x*500*, 4x*520
*Quad: 10x120, 10x140, 10x160, 10x170Ham Curl: 8x110, 8x120, 10x100, 8x110
 Seated Calf: 10x105, 10x115 x 3 sets.

 I was happier than s--- today. I was hoping to crack 500, but I didn't expect to rep it, and bump it up by 20lbs. When I went in, one of the regulars was hitting the press, and asked if I wanted to work in. He went easy on me for a warmup set, but after that, he turned drill sgt. on me. Once the 500 went on, I got about 4 reps, and while the weight was coming down, he starts saying "If you dont double that, I'm gonna jump on the slide", plus a few other motivational words I wont put in here . Once that was done, I grabbed a water, and was ready to try a few more. I sit down, get my feet in place, and he says "hold up", and throws a pair of dimes on there. My legs were quivering afterwards, but the rush from passing the 500 mark overpowered that.

 I'm more than halfway to the "half-ton" club


----------



## Rich46yo (Sep 9, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> My belt weighs about 20 lbs, I carry the same stuff with the exception of the BUG, I carry that in a vest holster (which is getting a little too snug under the shirt  ) Im starting to wonder at my wisdom of carrying so much firewpoer on my belt,"hard on the back". I carry both a SIG .45 and a S&W M39 9mm, along with 6 spare clips. I tend to work alone cause I occasionaly like cigars and dont want to listen to anyones bitching about it,thus I like the 2nd gun being so accessable. But all that on the belt is heavy.
> 
> I'm not much of a runner...I sprint (usually during work hours, and not by choice), but usually in my off days I'll walk with my kids through the neighborhood, which has alot of hills). I hit the elliptical occasionally, but I should be doing it more frequently.
> 
> ...



   I feel for you. Ive had 7 low back procedures in the last 10 years. Its a miracle Im even working. Take care of yourself.......Rich


----------



## cops25 (Sep 9, 2004)

I wish I carried .45's...our Dept issues 9mms...nice for a backup, but I'd like a little more meat to my primary.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 9, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> *9/8/04*
> 
> Leg Press: 10x360, 8x450, 8x*500*, 4x*520
> *Quad: 10x120, 10x140, 10x160, 10x170Ham Curl: 8x110, 8x120, 10x100, 8x110
> ...


Yea man what did I tell ya that 500 was CAKE!!  But now your making me look bad lol so I really need to kick it up a gear to see how much weight I can add to my press in another 3 weeks.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 10, 2004)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> I feel for you. Ive had 7 low back procedures in the last 10 years. Its a miracle Im even working. Take care of yourself.......Rich


 7? Shit bro, I'm feeling for you. I know how my back feels after a shift with just the one problem...I can't imagine what your bad days are like.  Just stay safe bro.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 10, 2004)

*9/9/04
 Weight: 220 (Still...I'm gonna have to start eating even MORE cals...ugh)
*
 Tricep Press: 8x70, 8x70, 8x70, 8x70
 Bench Dip: 10xBW, 8x45, 8x45, 8x45 
 DB Kickbacks: 6x30, 8x30, 8x30

 DB Shoulder Press: 6x55, 5x55, 9x45
 Laterals: 6x25, 5x25, 8x20, 6x20 (hurt, but I got past 20 lbs)


 I'm really diggin the bench dips. Not only does it pump out my tris, but I can get great extension...I drop down until my rear *just* touches the floor (not far enough to take any weight off my tris)...I have monkey arms, so it's not as far as it seems.
 I tried the kickbacks, but didn't like em that much...I dont know if it's my technique, or if I used too much weight, or if I should've done them before one of the other excersizes, but I can't get that "flex" when my arm is at full extension...just didnt feel like I was doing much.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 10, 2004)

*9/10/04*


 Only thing to report is I got called in early to work, so I missed out on back day . But skipping a day did wonders on my legs, I can only hope my back is the same way.

 On a positive note, I checked myself last night, and while my weight has been fairly consistant, my BF has gone from 24% to *15%! Almost 10% loss!! *So, while I wasn;t happy about not gaining weight thus far, I must be adding LBM, as that's the only other place for the fat weight to go. I havent taken any new measurements, but I have gotten compliments lately, so it's all good. While I'm sure the Lipo-derm helped some, I think Atherjen and Deadbolt deserve the lions share of credit for helping me get my diet more on track (it's still not dead-on, as it seems like it's more of a dynamic that changes as one progresses, but I've learned what to look for and avoid from those guys)


----------



## cops25 (Sep 10, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea man what did I tell ya that 500 was CAKE!! But now your making me look bad lol so I really need to kick it up a gear to see how much weight I can add to my press in another 3 weeks.


 I'm gonna have to push harder to see how long I can stay ahead! Score one for the old fart  (ok, 33...but it's getting close)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

Bad boys, bad boys...whatcha gonna do?
LIFT!
Hey cops-
found your journal- ver inspirational! Congrats on the BF % drop! I need that!
Keep up the good work!
You ever 'hit' anyone with the tazer gun?
I wsa watching an episopde of Cops the other day..adn saw how quickly a mean 340lb man had a change of attitude...
Was a cop in the AF, pursued a different pather after, kinda wish I had moved into the civilian side..


----------



## cops25 (Sep 10, 2004)

No Tazers, but my Asp is well used . We have 18 square miles, with a steady pop of 70,000 residents (not including transient traffic to our numerous bars, "drugstores", etc), and several low-income, high crime areas...so we're pretty much garunteed at least one scuffle a night, which was my secondary reason for the weightlifting (ie; when two objects collide, the mass of each will be exchanged...in normal terms, if 220 lbs of me runs into 160 lbs of crackhead, he's gonna be hurtin') My primary reason is doing what I can to ensure I'll be seeing my kids every morning.
 A far as the BF, I knew there were some changes going on, as my pants were no longer snug (in the waist anyways...the legs are now getting a little snug), but I didn't expect that drastic of a change so soon....a huge motivator is actually seeing my abs starting to peek out (not quite a sixer, but a half decent four-pack). I went from dreading crunches to lovin them (well, more tolerant), and the diet (and lack of pizza, ice cream, BEER) is making me less grouchy than it used to. The nutritional aspect cant be brought up more often...I'm doing the same things I used to excersize-wise, but things really started changing once I started paying attention to what I was putting in my body.

 And thanks for the complement...It feels great to be the "inspirerer" rather than the "inspiree" for once


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

I've had a rough year...
going thru shiat, including the breakup w/ the girl I thoght I was supposed to mary nad grow old with...just working on gettign consistant again.
I work in a 24/ 7 opreations center and 12 hour shifts. Friggin hate 'em...it's easy to miss work outs...been trying not to.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 10, 2004)

My old jobs was 12's (two on, two off, three on, two off). It was a huge chore trying to get to the gym...when you count in an hour before work for the wakeup routine, an hour after travel (either home or to the gym), plus the six to eight hours of sleep (closer to eight when your pulling those kinds of shifts), you only wind up with two hours or so to do the gym, try to assemble some sort of social life, etc...I know where your coming from.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

sonds about right. I do a 3,2,2,3 split. I get every other friday, saturday, sunday off.
on mids, I get up (hopefully) around 1:30. Eat, get cleaned up, wake up..and if no errands, have to be in the gym by 3:30 to be at work at 6pm...
if I over sleep, I miss my window..


----------



## cops25 (Sep 11, 2004)

12's definately suck...I'm glad to be done with them. My new challenge though, is to stick with the healthy stuff throughout my midnite tour...One small saving grace is we have a 24 hour diner here that caters to all the locals, and they whip up a mean ass scrambled egg platter...just choose the amount of eggs you want. I asked the waitress today for 7 eggs scrambled, she didnt bat an eye. But the best part of the night was when we were discussing tattoos (I have 12, with many of them on my arms). She was checking out some tribal I have on my left arm, and asked what else I have (there are now three of them standing there...I felt like a sideshow). I pulled up my sleeve, and the one says "forget the tattoo, I want see more of the muscles"

 I think I gained an inch in my arms and chest just from that comment


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 11, 2004)

That's always a good feeling when you get a compliment like that!
Watched the season premere of COPs tonight....it sucked.
They did roll w/ 2 hot female officers though, not all was lost!
I would like to....As the wise Sherrif Roscoe P. Coltrain once said:
Cuff-em and stuff-em!

Where those eggs..egg whites? 9grams of fat per yolk!


----------



## cops25 (Sep 12, 2004)

Just eggs...I was hungry enough to eat a horse by the time I could grab a meal-break, and I just asked for the seven eggs, not even thinking about having them use whites...One small slip this week. I did wind up running later (not by choice), so I was probably still in defecit for the day.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 13, 2004)

Woooohooooo....chest day 
 I started the db flat bench at 75lbs (up from 70 last week), they felt real good, so I figured I'd try 80's...never realized how heavy 5lbs is...enough babble...been doin to much of that lately.

*9-13-04
*
 DB Flat: 6x75, 6x75, 3x80, 3x80 (I got a partial 4th outta each set of 80's, but I
 m not counting them)
 DB Incline: 6x65, 5x65, 4x65, 6x60
 Flye: 10x150, 10x170, 8x170 (maxed the stack on the machine...Huge mental booster!  )
 Dip: 5 full, 1 partial, second set: 5

 Preacher: 7x70, 5x75, 5x75
 Standing Alt Curl: 8x30, 6x35, 6x35 (40's and 45's were in use)
 Spyder Mach: 10x50, 8x70, 8x80, 6x60
 Furearm curls (set of palm up, followed by palm down): 12x25, 12x25, 10x25

 That's all for today kids...comment/critique away


----------



## cops25 (Sep 13, 2004)

ok, I lied. some more babble....

 Now that my diet is fairly in check, I'm gonna start some glutamine and BCAA's.
 I'm also going to get some Dextrose to throw in my PWO shakes. 

 I'm also thinking of trying the S1+/M1T stack that was outlined in another post...I've done a few PH cycles, and dont think I'll have a problem with it.


 Diet question: I know I'm opening myself up for jokes here, but is it ok to eat bacon if you blot the fat? I see they have a decent protein count, and it's one of the things I miss eating...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

Hey!
do'nt worry about the 5lbs. It's all mental!
As the popular saying around here is:
'lite w8, baby!'
It really is mental. Do you have a spotter?
If you do...I bet if he handed you 80's and said they were 75's, you'd be able to hammer them out.
Kinda like when you are bar bell benching. Looking at the big plates on the bar can be imtimidating. You know you can do it, it just looks heavy, you tell yourself it is heavy and then your mind acts accordingly. Get your muscle / mind link (at least what I think of it as) and just do it.
I am about to hit the road here to nail my chest. Check my journal by tomorrow afternon to see if my mind hooked up. (I gotta go to work after the workout, so might not have time to post tonight


----------



## cops25 (Sep 15, 2004)

I'll post todays w/o after work, But I wanted to put in here that I tried Good Mornings today, and can sum it up in two words:

 Hamstrings, Owwww


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 15, 2004)

so, you like them?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 19, 2004)

Damn its been a while since I've been around, finally got cable and my dial up was gone like 2 weeks ago so I just got everything up and running.  

Congrats on the 80's bro!!  Don't sweat the low numbers at least you got em up for 3,  next time it will be much lighter.

So whats the deal how ya been?? hows work treatin ya?? hows the lifts?? glad the kids are in school already??  Damn its been to long I need to catch up.  I have to go post like 3 weeks worth of lifts in my journal so I'm keeping gthis short heh.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 27, 2004)

Damn I've been slacking...I have four w/o's to post up. Last week sucked big time. I worked 25 hours due to a fld (it was murder, but the OT check will be sweet), then off to Dover, De for the races this weekend. I did manage to avoid beer, but I ate all kinds of crap I shouldn't have...oh well, it only happens once a year.

*9/15/04
 Weight: 221*

 Cable Row: 8x130, 8x150, 8x160, 8x170
 Pulldown (behind neck): 6x130, 6x130, 4x130, 8x110
 1 Arm Row: 8x60, 8x60, 7x60, 6x60
 Good Mornings: 2 sets of 10 with just the bar, 1x15, just the bar

 Tri Press: 8x70, 8x70, 7x80, 6x80
 Dip Mach: 10x180, 10x200, 10x200
 V-bar pulldown:10x120, 10x120, 6x130


----------



## cops25 (Sep 27, 2004)

*9/17/04
 Weight 222*

 Leg Press: 8x490, 6x490, 6x520, 4x530
 Hams Ext: 12x110, 12x110, 8x120
 Seated Calf: 10x125, 10x125, 15x105

 No quads today...they were jelly after the press.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 27, 2004)

*9/20/04
  Weight 224
*
  Flat Db: 8x65, 6x75, 4x80, 3x80
  Incl Db: 8x65, 6x65, 6x65, 3x65
  Dip: 2 sets 6 reps
  Flye: 10x170, 10x170, 8x170

  Preacher Curl: 6x80, 4x80, 5x70
Spyder: 8x60, 6x70, 6x80
  Cable curls to failure


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> *9/17/04Leg Press: 8x490, 6x490, 6x520, 4x530*


*
Yea baby    

Heya man damn I thought you gave up.  That sux you had to do so much damn overtime, but the check will be very nice.

How were the races in Del?  I didn't get a chance to watch em I was busy working.  Don't worry about the diet, its only every so often...just get back into the swing of things and your set!

Off to do a little power chest/delts, I'll catch ya laterz!*


----------



## cops25 (Sep 27, 2004)

*9/24/04
 weight 228* (gorging on food, 10g creatine ed, BF hasnt changed much)

 Pulldown: 10x130, 6x150, 4x170, 2x180
 Cable Row: 10x160, 6x180, 5x180
 Straight arm pulldown (cable): 10x90, 8x110, 6x120 (I'll be doing these for awhile...I like the feel of it)
 Hyper Ext: 18xbw, 12xbw, 10xbw
 Shrug: 15x50, 10x75, 10x75

 Tri Press: 6x85, 7x85, 6x85, 3x85
 Dip Mach: 10x180, 8x200, 8x210, 6x220
 Cable P.D.: 15x80, 15x90, 15x100, 10x110

 I bumped my carbs up a bit, eating potatoes or w.w. pasta at every meal. I'm really happy with the weight gain...I measured my upper arms and chest today...chest is a hair over 47.25, up from 46.5 a month ago, Upper arms are 16.25 (right is like another 1/8" bigger), up from 15.5 a month ago.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 27, 2004)

Race was ok...no real action this time (still beats seeing it on TV). Newman led 325 out of 400, four cautions (one was debris on track, no mishap), and a semi-wicked sunburn on my right arm.

 I only get to Nascar once a year (live), but I get out to Atco or Bridgeport (buddy races Outlaw Enduro there, and I may be next year ) at least once a month...I'm somewhat of a fanatical motorhead...I'd watch two riding mowers race if it were on.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 27, 2004)

*9/27/04
   Weight 229*

  Flat Db: 6x75, 6x75, 6x80, 6x85
  Dec Db: 7x70, 6x80, 7x80, 5x90
  Dip: 1x7, 1x6

  Preacher: 8x70, 6x80, 5x80
  Standing Curl: 8x30, 6x30, 4x40 (supinating wrists as they go up)
  Spyder Mach: 8x70, 6x80, 6x80

 I decided to give the decline bench a shot for awhile...I've been doing inclines for well over a month, and while I'm still seeing good results, it was getting a little boring. 
 I noticed something while doing my Preacher curls...I've been using an ez bar, but lately, I've been getting a little "jolt" in a nerve near my left wrist. It's not a pain, and I dont feel it when I'm not lifting, but I have also noticed it before on the spyder (usually during my final set). Anybody else experience this? I thought it was arm placement, but I've tried varying it, with no change. I'm not overly concerned, as it doesnt hurt, and it's only during curls, but it is odd...
 Also, if I were to switch up and do bb flat benches for awhile, where would be a good starting point? I know I can go in and start with a low weight, then throw some more on, etc...just seems like a lot of time if there is a way I can gauge it based in my DB lifts.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 27, 2004)

hey cops!
Glad to see ya back!
I've ben slacking...myself...that is about to change tho!
I saw that you are still doing things behind your neck? I've read (magazines and here) that it puts your rotator cuffs in a bad position and could lead to an injury. Plus, I do not believe it has any extra benefits than doing in front. just my .02 worth.

I am not sure what you mean by starting opint for your bb benches. Do you have a spotter? I'd say, start with a reasonably light weight and go for reps. Follow  the rule: If you can do it more than 10 reps, it's too light, adjust your weight and depending on what rep range you go to lift accordingly. (if less then 4 - 6 reps) too heavy.
Pyramid: 12 10 8 6 6?


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> I'm somewhat of a fanatical motorhead...I'd watch two riding mowers race if it were on.


LMFAO!!

Yea I only get to go to the pocono 500 every year.  Its just like a traditional thing me and the family do.  Its sparatic with me watching anything on TV b/c I never have time for it.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hey cops!
> I saw that you are still doing things behind your neck? I've read (magazines and here) that it puts your rotator cuffs in a bad position and could lead to an injury. Plus, I do not believe it has any extra benefits than doing in front. just my .02 worth.
> 
> *   No need to do them honestly.  You can severely screw up your cuff by doing these and thats not fun!!! I slightly tore my left cuff about a 7-8 months ago and just within the last month or so i have been able to start addinng some weight without pain.  Its not an experience you want....hurts like a mofo.
> ...


 A decent starting point, well its really hard to judge.  If you haven't really ever done them much it takes time to get the form down and get use to the lift.  I know I never really do them (started today) and the from is tricky to adjust to.  Id say start somewhere that you know you can handle for at least like 8 reps, then judge what you can bang out getting closer to 4-6 if thats how heavy you want to go.  Maybe 165?  I managed 165x4 today and my DB's are no where near yours so you should be fine there.

Be sure to read up proper form for these and stick to it from the begining.  Here try these on for size:
http://www.t-nation.com/findArticle.do?article=body_101bench

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11158


----------



## cops25 (Sep 27, 2004)

The behind the necks were just done as a change of pace...I did read articles both for and against them, just figured I'd give em a shot.

 Which pulldowns were you talking about? The stiff arm? those felt awesome...I could feel it through the entire ROM. The deads are still a nogo, but I'm working the good mornings in, so the deads shouldn't be to far in the future

 For the bb bench, I've done them before, it's just been a long time. I'm happy with the db's, I get a real good stretch and kick ass results from them, but I didn't know whehter I should throw some bb work in there once in awhile.

 Deadbolt, you gotta get to Dover....It blows Pocono away We have almost a whole row in section 206 (in the middle of turn 1 and 2, where all the crashes are). Were close enough to feel heat from car fires, yet far enough to see the whole field. If you wanna get some tix, we pre-purchase them in Nov.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> Which pulldowns were you talking about? The stiff arm? those felt awesome...I could feel it through the entire ROM. The deads are still a nogo, but I'm working the good mornings in, so the deads shouldn't be to far in the future
> *Once you get well enough for the deads you should try some light bent over rows instead of the pull downs (regular not stiff arms).  They are a much better lat workout and my lats have just exploded since I've started doing them.*
> 
> For the bb bench, I've done them before, it's just been a long time. I'm happy with the db's, I get a real good stretch and kick ass results from them, but I didn't know whehter I should throw some bb work in there once in awhile.
> ...


----------



## cops25 (Sep 27, 2004)

There is a machine at our gym, where you lay face down at an angle, and pull up a bar (with side grips), would that be better than the pulldowns? I have yet to give it a serious try...

 That's the reason I wanted to give the bb a shot once in awhile. I dont get the chest pump that I do with the db, but more of an overall upper body "tightness"

 If you want to go to Dover next year with us, PM me...there's still plenty of time till Nov though. What do you pay for your Pocono tix? I havent been there in years, so I dont have the slightest idea (I think mine were Gen Admin when I went). Our Dover tix run 84 (I think it goes to 86 for 2005), but for the veiw, plus the fact it's only once a year, it's not that bad...especially when you pack your own food (4 bucks for a burger....pffft  )
 You could always come up to Bridgeport...alot cheaper, and closer to what Nascar _used_ to be. only difference is you come home covered in dirt as opposed to tire bugers. Hell, next year you can watch _me_ race .
 As much as a motorhead that I am, I'm not as bad as a freind of mine...he named his kids Shelby and Dana (Dana makes diff gears, Shelby needs no explainin). Worst I did was name my kid TJ.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 27, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> There is a machine at our gym, where you lay face down at an angle, and pull up a bar (with side grips), would that be better than the pulldowns? I have yet to give it a serious try...
> *There are many variations of bent rows in machine standards., but nothing truely hits the lats like a real BB bent row.  I'm sure of the machines could get you started though, much better then pulldowns.*
> 
> That's the reason I wanted to give the bb a shot once in awhile. I dont get the chest pump that I do with the db, but more of an overall upper body "tightness"
> ...


I think I pay 80 or 85 for poconos.  We go with about 15 of us family and friends.  Yea food is killer, we ussually pack our own lunch.  Hey just as long as nothing comes up in the next few months I may be able to take some time and head up there.  Sounds like fun to me man!


----------



## cops25 (Sep 27, 2004)

Oh yea...after talking about it a month ago, I'm finally starting my 4 day split this week (court, etc prevented it up until now). I got alot of good advice in a seperated thread, and here's what I'll be doing:

 Mon: Chest/Bi
 Tue: Legs
 Wed: Off
 Thur: Shoulder/Tri
 Fri: Back/Traps

 I'll try it for a month, and go from there, adjusting as needed. 
 I was dreading working my 6 week midnite rotation, and trying to keep up the gains, but it's been working out really well. Much better than when I'm on 3-11's. I get home, take a nap, hit the gym, then do whatever business I have to take care of, then grab 4 hours of sleep before work. Whats nice is on eve and mids, I'm at the gym when everyone else is at work...no waiting, no idiots to deal with. The hard part with mids is trying to track six meals, and when to take my supps (creatine, bcaa's, glutamine, multi)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 28, 2004)

Hey-
just my .02 worth, but don't do a row movement instead of a pull down, do both. Hit the back in two different ways.
Do either a pull-up or a pull-down movement and also do a rowing. It hits the muscles differently.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Hey-
> just my .02 worth, but don't do a row movement instead of a pull down, do both. Hit the back in two different ways.
> Do either a pull-up or a pull-down movement and also do a rowing. It hits the muscles differently.


Very true in hitting the muscle in different angles but pull downs should be using sparingly.  I use to do them religiously and go no where with my lats.  The seconds I started heavy pull ups and bent rows my lats just exploded.  I noticed few gains with my back sticking to the pulldowns and machine, much better improvements with solid heavy rowing movements and pullups/chin ups.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2004)

true!
I prefer to do pull ups as well. How many pull ups can cops do though? I'd say hit pull downs until his strength goes up then switch. I did  tath or also used that gravitron machine and decreased the resistance until I could do my reps with body weight, then started adding weight myself.
Now, I usaully go between wide grip pull downs and close, suppinated grip pull ups.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 29, 2004)

Cops cant do many WG pullups...I wont give the exact #, but it's about where I was when I started doing dips (and my numbers jumped up in that area). I have tried pullups the last two back days, but havent included them, as the low numbers make it pretty insignificant. What gets me is I can pull down some pretty good weight with the pulldowns, so in theory, if I could do two or three pd's @ 230, I should be able to pull up my bw, but it aint workin like that. 

 Once my pullup #'s start increasing, I may eliminate the pd's for awhile...I have the same prob as DB, I havent seen any lat improvement (at least, not until I started doing the stiff arm pulldowns and pullups...I started them @ the same time, so I dont know which is hitting it better, but the combo works, so I'm not going to question it)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2004)

Does your gym have that gravitron machine, cops?
It's also teaching the muscles the mvement...
Hey, as long as your #'s are going up (reps) keep banging on them!


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 29, 2004)

Yea that gravitational machine is pretty kewl, it got me started with my dips and now I add plenty of weight to them.  I wish I could say the same for my pullups.  I have do them on that machine and did em there for a LONG timw with no improvements....it seems the only way I truely improve is by getting someone to hold my legs and spot me.  I gradually gained a little strength with the pullldowns but not enough improvement...I one day will be able to do pullups.  Maybe once I strengthen my back up a little more then cut some of this extra fat off.....


----------



## cops25 (Sep 30, 2004)

Nah, no grvitational machines here...I gotta do it the old school way


----------



## cops25 (Sep 30, 2004)

I've discovered two things...
 1) I dont think I'll ever get to a four day split (worked a double due to more damn flooding, so no 4th day this week)
 2) I really, really suck at pullups (might have something to do with hoisting 230lbs up into the air, but I still suck)

*9/30/04
 Weight: 230*

 1 arm row: 10x60, 8x60, 8x70, 6x70
 Pullup: 1...that's it, just 1 
 Pulldowns: 6x150, 5x160, 4x170
 Cable Row: 8x150, 8x160, 6x170, 4x170
 Stiff arm pulldown: 8x110, 8x110, 6x120, 5x120

 Tri Press: 10x65, 8x85, 7x85, 6x85
 Dip Mach: 9x210, 7x230, 8x240, 6x250 (I had to sit a plate in my lap, weight was higher than my BW...But I did draw some onlookers cheering me on LOL)
 Bench dips, no weight, to failure (didnt count em...2 sets)
 1 arm tri ext (cable): 12x40, 11x40, 9x40, 8x40


 The tri workout cheered me up some after being disgruntled over my pullups...I thought my triceps were going to pop...I love that feeling when they're so pumped you cant fully bend your arm.


----------



## cops25 (Sep 30, 2004)

On a side note, I'm testing for a neighboring dept, and I have until Nov 20th to run 1.5 miles in 14 minutes (something I havent done since the academy...9 years ago). Everyone is saying "no prob", but I cant run for shit. I can sprint, but never had the need to run distances (how many foot pursuits last longer than a block or two? hint: less than my pullups). I cut smoking way down, and I'm going to start running next Sunday (on my non-w/o days)...great, gotta up the cals AGAIN 

 Did I mention I despise running? ugh.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey bro don't sweat those pullups...you can do more then me.  I have never had a strong back but I just keep working at it....so should you.  The only way to get some numbers on those pullups is to keep doing them.  Rest of the workouts are solid so just keep at the lifting and eating right and those muskles will grow in no time my man!

Yea some just can't manage a 4 day split...I use to be that way but no longer.  Now I can manage a 7 day if I wanted...only go in for 4 though.

Running + Me = HELL! I hate running with a passion and I never do it!  I really should start but eh maybe once I cut heh.  I had to run for school this semester a 1.5 mile and I actually timed a 14.  I was surprised.  I'm sure you can do it if you tried man.  Come sunday when you run do a 1.5 mile run to see where you are at then work from there to try and increase your stamina and strength to lower that time.  Is it treadmill or track the test is on?  Also compensate the weather...cold weather sux to run in...takes more energy and breath IMO.

Just work on your stamina...keep increasing the time you can run even if you have to start real low.  Keep your heart rate up and every time you run add some more distance/time.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey Hey whats up man......where ya been?


----------



## cops25 (Oct 4, 2004)

workin my a$$ off. I got a cheesy leg w/o in Friday (better than nuttin, but it still sucked). 
I was kinda pissed...I lost four pounds between work in the doubles (and diet suffering) and crap for food at Dover. 

But, this week is a new week, and a new start


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 4, 2004)

cops25 said:
			
		

> workin my a$$ off. I got a cheesy leg w/o in Friday (better than nuttin, but it still sucked).
> I was kinda pissed...I lost four pounds between work in the doubles (and diet suffering) and crap for food at Dover.
> 
> But, this week is a new week, and a new start



Eh don't worry about the scale my man, live by looks not by numbers.  Glad to see your up and going to get started again lol.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2004)

hey cops!
Yeah..don't get discouraged by the Pull Ups. Just keep trying to do them. Keep them before your pull downs when you are fresh.
Hey, if the next time you manage 2, that will be a 100% gain! Just keep working on them as DB says!
Same thing as your running.
I can't run for shiat now. When I used to...when I was in the military. I marked out my 1.5 miles and after shift, as soon as I got back to the dorms, I changed into my sweats and got out there. At first I could not even run a whole 1.5 miles. I had to stop different times. That next day, I tried to go farther without stopping and so on until I made my ru w/out stopping. Onec that goal was accomplished, I tried to run faster, then I started going further. My best ever was a 5 mile in 38 minutes. Not great by a runner's stance, but I was happy.
Same thing for you bud, just get out there and start. as with everything else, yo have to find your rhythem and pace and it will get easier. 
Find things to ease yourself. It is going to sound kind of silly, but what helped me keep my pace and my mind off my running and getting tired, wsa:
I sang some cadences from my military days, or I'd snap my finger evertime my left heel would strike the ground. It probably sounds silly, but I found it to help me keep going.


----------



## cops25 (Oct 5, 2004)

Pretty good day today. Weight is still down, but going by looks I cant tell. I did re-caliper myself, and BF is down to 12.5, so that kicks ass (now that Im trying to bulk for the winter   )

I also discovered that women in the gym are dangerous. We only have three at our place (only one decent one, as I discovered today), which is good (and why I picked the place)...I have no coherent thought when they're around. So I'm adjusting the pin on the flye machine, and from where I'm kneeling, there is a perfect view of said hottie doing her thing. I proceed to stand up and catch a support bar squarely in the noggin. I try to play it off, and start to w/o on the machine, and I feel like the top of my head is sweating....come to find out, I was bleeding (not to much, thank god...how would I explain that one at the hospital)

In my defense, I did finish my workout.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

that's a good one!
Heh heh...i flew off te back of a lat pull down machine a few weeks ago!
I recently switched gyms..the old gym's Lat machin's seat was fairly long.
This one..wasn't...after my set I got my knees from under that pad adn went to scoot back...and ended up on my back! Luckily, it was later in the evening and not too many people there to see that!


----------



## cops25 (Oct 5, 2004)

*10/5/04
Weight: 228
BF: 12.5%*

Flat DB Bench: 6x80, 4x90, 4x90
Decline DB: 6x80, 6x80, 4x90, *1x100*  
Dips: 2 sets of 10...I guess it's time to start doing weighted dips (never thought I'd say that)
Flye Mach: 10x170, 10x170, 10x170, 1xsplit coconut

Hammer bar curl: 6x75, 8x75, 6x80, 5x80 (it's a bar that looks like an ez, but puts your hands in the hammer curl position...burned the crap outta my forearms)
Standing curl: 8x30, 3 sets
Spyder: 8x70, 6x80, 6x80, 12x50


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

there ya go!
keep pushing!


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 5, 2004)

Damn man your getting beastly!  I need to start juicin to match those numbers lol.  For now I'll stay clean and broke.  Keep it up brotha.  Thats a decent BF to, mine will be alot higher then that I'm sure...I get it check tomorrow in school.

Everyone has those mishaps in the gym.  I train with my cousin and he is like 6 inches shorter then me so he moves in and out of the gym fast because he can duck under everything.  A few weeks ago I was staring at some girl on the treadmil...full out run!!...and knocked straight into the military press BB.  Knocked my ass right out and made me take a few minutes before I started my workout.  Luckily I never broke skin lol.


----------



## cops25 (Oct 5, 2004)

Im happy with the strength increases, but I'd like to have more size to go with it. I know a good chunk of it is muscle memory, and another part is finally eating right (If you guys saw how I ate before, I'd probably be banned for life). But I am at the highest weight/lowest bf I've ever attained...which is a whole new mental jolt. (that and finally hitting triple digits...even for 1 rep...I was euphoric the rest of the day) 
 I got to talking with an Ofc. from a neighboring dept who's into powerlifting, and the way he describes it, I dont know what path I'm on...I tried upping the weight and lowering reps tfor a bit, and see what it brings. Worst comes to worst, I'll go back to my old routine if it dont work out...no biggie. 

Ain't gotta tell me about broke...damn civil servant salaries. I gotta scrape change together to keep up with my protein powder, creatine, and vitamins. I started M1T/4AD Saturday, so it's still too early too see anything, but it will be interesting to see how the next 4 weeks pan out.


----------



## cops25 (Oct 5, 2004)

bf wise, I'm not overly concerned now that cool weather (and bulky clothes) is here...I did it more out of curiosity than anything. I'll start attacking it again when spring draws closer.


----------



## cops25 (Oct 7, 2004)

Today kicked ass. I was tired when I went in (almost bagged it for today), but once I got going, I didn't want to stop. I tried some new excersizes (and probably bordered on overtraining), and I couldn't wear myself out...

*10/7/04
Weight: 229*

Cable Row: 8x150, 6x170, 6x170, 6x180
Lower back Row(same machine): 10x130, 10x150, 8x160
Hi-Row (on a Biangular Mach): 6x204, 8x204, 8x204
Incline Lat Row (on same mach): 8x204, 6x216, 6x228
Shrugs: 10x70, 10x80, 10x90

O.H. Tri Press: 8x75, 8x85, 6x85, 6x90, 4x90 (felt really good, so I did an extra set)
Dip Machine: 8x220, 8x250, 8x270, 4x290 (had to have a buddy hold me down)
Cable pushdown (reverse grip on V-bar): 12x60, 13x70, 12x70


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 7, 2004)

Lookin solid bro!!!

Yea at 12% or so I wouldn't be concerned but I found out I'm at 18% so I am just going to keep it clean and see if I can just work out an equal balance this winter then come january time I'll start cutting up some.  Hey shit happens then ya move on right?  I am happy winter is here though I can finally where those bulky sweatshirts and stuff to hide in lol.

Make sure you keep us posted on your  M1T/4AD cycle.  Gees now its really gonna be tuff to keep up lol.  I hope the best for ya.

Damn man 28 sets you animal.....I remember when I use to do that much.  Hey if ya had the energy and it was feeling good go for it, nothin stoppin ya there.  Especially now with the m1t and such you may need a heavier workout load with more volume.  Try and see what works best for ya.


----------



## cops25 (Oct 8, 2004)

Wow...I didnt even realize it was that many sets till you pointed it out. I dunno what was up yesterday, I was just bouncing off the walls once I dragged myself into the gym. I can tell you my tris are sore as hell today (but a good sore). I'll try and up the weights before doing more sets next time. 

Today is leg day (after a nap....damn midnite shift), we'll see how much energy I have after that LOL. I usually wipe myself out on the press, plus I've been wanting to try some DB squats (semi-squats? lol) just to get the motion down without the extra stress of the bb on my shoulders....It's not gonna be anything mindblowing, as my back has been acting up the past few days.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 8, 2004)

Yea those midnights suck.  Make sure your rested for a leg day or else you just die out mid way.  Defenitly try some squats, and maybe even use your own body weight.  Or grap something light like a broom handle and start with that just to get the feel of it.  Don't rush into adding much weight b/c if you bother your lower back again your gonna be in trouble....simply go through the motion until your back is 100% healed.


----------



## cops25 (Oct 8, 2004)

_(the following has bad language...if your easily offended, skip this post)_

*10/8/04
Weight: 232* (dont know where three lbs came in 1 day, weighed myself the same way I do everday...oh well, it's all good)

I did 2 sets of unweighted squats as my warmup, and to start working on my form.

Leg Press: 8x510, 8x530, 6x550, 4x*570*
Ham curl: 8x100, 8x120, 6x120
Quad Ext: 10x120, 10x130, 10x130
Calf: 12x100, 10x125, 10x125 (followed by a set of 12 b/w on edge of the steps)

Shoulder Press: 6x60, 8x60, 8x60
Cable Lateral (1 arm): 8x30, 10x20, 8x20, 8x20

All I have to say about today is fuuuuuuuuuck my legs feel like jello! But I do plan on hitting 600x2 next week


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 8, 2004)

You beast!!!!

Don't sweat those 3lbs, probably just water weight or something.  Might be retaining water...that time of the month already eh?   

I'm not gonna comment ont the weights because its just building my urge to hit the weights even harder next week.....this damn week off crap is over rated!


----------



## cops25 (Oct 9, 2004)

I'm not sweating it, I'm happy bout it...My goal is 240 by springtime at or below my current bf level (so if I shoot back up to 15%, I'll have to go on a cut before it gets nice out again    )

It just struck me as odd...I usually weigh myself first thing in the am, that way I know food/water in my gut isnt a factor. I think it's way too early to chalk it up as M1 weight.  I did eat about 6500 cals (clean cals...), but I didnt think it would show up 24 hours later.
I had found an article in one of the supplement ads, I mean, muscle mags 
  that talked about doubling your calories once a week (theory being your body gets shocked with the excess cals, but as it's only once per, it doesnt go into "fat storage" mode). I didnt want to try a whole 100% increase, so I settled on 6500.

Kinda sounds half good info, half bs...I'll try and find the article and post a link or scan it in.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 10, 2004)

I don't know if it would me the M1 yet or not...whats it been a week or so right?

I yea I forgot your trying to add some mass on now...then thats a good 3lbs lol.  Just as long as you gain some strength with that size its all good.

I've read something about shocking the body with a high amount of cals but i don't remember anything else about it.  It will either cause the body to go into shock and then once that day is over store everything as fat plus that one days crazy cal jump or I will do the reverse.  I know if you increase your cals to fast to soon you have a greater chance of gaining fat so  don't know what the 100% cal raise would do to you.


----------



## cops25 (Oct 11, 2004)

Yea, it's only been a week now, so I haven't expected much. 
The mag was M&F, so consider the source. Right now, I take in about 5000 a day (roughly). For me to double it would be a whopping 10000 calories, which I cant see doing. Even getting the extra 1500 is pretty difficult, and probably wont be something I try every week.


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 11, 2004)

Damn thats alot of cals.  I remember this past summer I went a week or so of taking in 7k plus cals lol...I have no idea what I was thinking but it was hard as hell to do but it got done!!


----------



## cops25 (Oct 11, 2004)

how did you react to 7 k for a week?


----------



## DeadBolt (Oct 12, 2004)

I felt like I was going to barf all week lol.  I managed the 7k for a week and a week before and after I took in about 5-6k every day.  I gained alot of fat from doing that becuase of the sudden jump in cals.  I wouldn't suggest anyone ever going from extreme to extreme for to long...but for one day I don't know how bad it would be.


----------

